# October Planting



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We had our frosts already and it was time to plant garlic. It's our first time. I made some hills based on what Hassell has shared (Thanks, Rick!) but I did it by hand. Then I made a gizmo to poke 2-inch holes in the hills 4 inches apart (picture).

Planted some 140 or so plants but to finish the job, we need some straw.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Looking real good Glen, I forgot to send a pic of my hole plunger. You'll be quite happy come harvest time.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

My first thought was a bow string jig, lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I was hoping for a fireworks show ????...


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Interesting way of doing it. Most times when I plant bulbs or potatoes, I use a power drill and 1 1/2" or 2" auger bit. Also works great for making dirt hole sets.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Geez, Rick, I thought I invented the "hole plunger."

With this setup, there's no danger of planting too deep. Hope no critters have a hankering for garlic until the electric fence is installed in the spring. Any danger, Rick?

I like the idea of JB's for a dirt hole set. I just used an old pick axe, however, for that.

And, mine will double as a gun rack top piece when we have our next shoot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I'll get you a pic of my plunger, just planted 7000 plants. No nothing should bother them, I'll leave my fence on which is more for the neighbors horses which are always running around, just put the straw on and it should be good to go.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Here is mine Glen, many many thousands of holes later, its still hanging in there.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

A handle! Duh!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

and a spacer !! lol

you just havent got old enough yet Glen, lol


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Makes it a little easier on the back, hand planting is bad enough.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Some good looking ground there, Rick.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's radioactive Glen....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, that's his secret! Think I'll bury some tritium and smoke alarms before the frost sets in.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks YD, I thought we were buddies !!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Now I know why he doesn't have to spray for weeds, too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> Now I know why he doesn't have to spray for weeds, too.


 I could only wish for that - pull them or use the tiller.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Looking good guys. And by just seeing the photos I know what I did wrong with my attempt at growing some garlic. Didn't plant them deep enough and not enough straw on top of them.


----------

